# Who has leads on paid positions in/around Ukraine



## SandpitMedic (Mar 15, 2022)

?


----------



## Summit (Mar 15, 2022)

Following


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 15, 2022)

I tried to copy the Facebook post.

It's pending contract award.  90 day minimum.  50k a month.  Must have passport and covid vaccines.  No safety guarantee.  Hospital work.



			Current Openings - OnShift Employ Applicant Tracking System
		


Looking at their page I don't see any jobs posted for it... But just passing along the information.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 15, 2022)

Interesting…last info I looked at was UKE doesn’t need staff, they need equipment and training.


----------



## Summit (Mar 15, 2022)

They need power, clean water, and medical supplies... and for the Russians not to bomb the hospitals and shoot up the ambulances.

Staff? Dunno.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 16, 2022)

I have been watching, we are not there yet, contract wise. It is always this progression, and know it is coming. 

Military mobilizes...they have. Ton of soldiers from my current location have deployed (Germany, Poland, and Romania). All for humanitarian reasons at the moment. Then the Super Primes start getting contracts, the SPs then plus up their higher level staff as Direct Hires. While at same time they are adding on staff, the SPs are putting bids out for all the subcontractors to bid on (the small businesses, etc) and then those subcontractors are listing ads so they can have rosters of staff (you) to submit with their bids to the SP.

Currently, for the past 1.5 weeks, KBR has been doing direct hires in Romania and Poland. They have ton of staff positions listed (PMs, DPMs, other leadership positions), and then any day now I expect Requests for Proposals (RFPs) to drop from KBR and a couple other SPs. 

My advice is to always get hired by the SP if you can, however they tend to recycle PMs and DPMs from prior contracts. When these small businesses get a slice from KBR though, they can pay well too.


----------



## Sled Driver (Mar 17, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> I tried to copy the Facebook post.
> 
> It's pending contract award.  90 day minimum.  50k a month.  Must have passport and covid vaccines.  No safety guarantee.  Hospital work.


Can you provide a link to the Facebook post please ? I have heard about this FB post from a friend as well, but no one can pass it along.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/12870570982/permalink/10158576297545983/?comment_id=10158576340540983
		


I cannot say anything to it's accuracy or validity.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 17, 2022)

So a couple of Brit medics stated they were trained and told they were going into the fight, not treating patients. They bailed back across the border.

Be VERY careful if you want to be a War Tourist…


----------



## Sled Driver (Mar 18, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/12870570982/permalink/10158576297545983/?comment_id=10158576340540983
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say anything to it's accuracy or validity.


Thanks for posting that, now I have seen it for myself. The wages will likely go up as time passes and the battle wages.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 20, 2022)

While I have no leads, I think everyone who is looking to go to Ukraine should read this:








						Into the war zone: What firefighters, medics and EMTs should consider before going to Ukraine
					

From freelancing to insurance, there are several factors that should impact go/no-go deployment decisions




					www.ems1.com


----------



## HardKnocks (Mar 22, 2022)

Security Professional with a Medic Secondary









						Extraction / Protective Agents - Ukraine | Silent Professionals
					

PAY: $1,000 - $2,000 per day | Employer is a US based corporation seeking multiple Extraction / Protective Agents and teams to conduct covert, extraction ...




					silentprofessionals.org
				




Employer is a US-based corporation seeking multiple* Extraction / Protective Agents* and teams to conduct part-time, covert, extraction / evacuation operations of individuals and families throughout the countryside and major cities of Ukraine.  Both male and female agents are welcome to apply.  Only highly experienced candidates who possess at least 5+ years of military experience in this region of Europe will be considered for this role – _*no exceptions*_.


----------



## Summit (Mar 22, 2022)

That's not exactly medical work although they do say FR/EMT/18D are desirable additional quals.


----------



## Sled Driver (Mar 22, 2022)

The team's Medic, only becomes the Medic after someone is wounded, until then he is an Armed Security operator.
FR/EMT/18D is a very wide variation in training level. Basically, they need someone with high threat environment experience with some Medical training who is willing to go onto that battle field. If they don't get a team Medic with the quals they are looking for I bet all of a sudden there will be exceptions made for the Medic.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 23, 2022)

Funny how there just seems to be no need. 
Or no one willing to pay.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 23, 2022)

They have lots of medics.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 11, 2022)

This thread aged poorly. As did the war.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 11, 2022)

War is going well for the Ukes. They haven’t been taken out, Putain is showing what a Fascist he and those with the Muscovite Mindset really are, RUS military is demonstrating that even the Irish Army can kick their butts, RUS exports of ”military hardware” (bwahahahaha) have dried up, RUS is a failed state…

Slava Ukrainy!


----------



## HardKnocks (Aug 12, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> War is going well for the Ukes. They haven’t been taken out, Putain is showing what a Fascist he and those with the Muscovite Mindset really are, RUS military is demonstrating that even the Irish Army can kick their butts, RUS exports of ”military hardware” (bwahahahaha) have dried up, RUS is a failed state…
> 
> Slava Ukrainy!


Its not really a War when the Ukraine Leader and his wife have time to fly  across the world and sit for a Magazine photo shoot and vacation in Hollywood.

Its more like a cross between TMZ meets GoFundMe...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2022)

Or it's a mark of how ....not good the war is going for the Ruskies.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 12, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Or it's a mark of how ....not good the war is going for the Ruskies.


Or he's doing the job a leader of a country should be doing during something like this...getting out and getting as much support as possible for his side.  In this day and age, that necessarily includes using the media.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 12, 2022)

HardKnocks said:


> Its not really a War when the Ukraine Leader and his wife have time to fly  across the world and sit for a Magazine photo shoot and vacation in Hollywood.
> 
> Its more like a cross between TMZ meets GoFundMe...


Tell that to the UKEs getting bombed, raped, murdered, disappeared… Or are you a RUS supporter? You know, Special Operation to denazify and all that.

They haven’t flown to Hollywood. 

Zelinsky is about the only world Leader with Balls.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 13, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Tell that to the UKEs getting bombed, raped, murdered, disappeared… Or are you a RUS supporter? You know, Special Operation to denazify and all that.
> 
> They haven’t flown to Hollywood.
> 
> Zelinsky is about the only world Leader with Balls.


What is this, the Third Red Scare? Anyone who questions any part of the official White House / Big Media narrative must be a Soviet sympathizer? Or are you just afraid on getting on the Clinton's bad side?

I am 100% sure that we can all agree to condemn the invasion of Ukraine in the strongest possible terms and also agree that what is happening to that nation and its people is abhorrent and unjustifiable.

I am also 100% sure that we can also acknowledge the fact that there's a lot more background here than just "Russia evil / Ukraine good". It is a complicated issue that has been decades in the making and that NATO, the US, and Ukraine collectively could have completely avoided if only we had a foreign policy approach that in any way resembled something that an educated and principled adult would support.

Here's a good primer on the background that none of us were taught in history class or informed about by the government media:








						#Russia, #Ukraine, and the US: some missing context
					

Administrative note:  updated and edits to bring this post up to date, given current events in January 2022. As the situation between the West and Russia continues to deteriorate over Ukraine, I ho…




					blogenkiops.wordpress.com


----------

